# Petco $1 a gallon sale.



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Just got back from Petco a very happy customer.

Went in there and the floor only had 10g, 20L, and 29's. I decided to check with the manager to see if they had any 40g breeders left. Sure enough they had a couple left. I bought a $100 tank for a whopping $40! I bet I was grinning ear to ear when he said they had some left. Been wanting a larger tank for a while but couldn't see paying $100+ for one. I went with the 40g for two main reasons. One being I like how it was a bit shorter than most large tanks, tall tanks bother me. The second was the width. With my 10g's I find myself wanting more depth to my planting, so I bought a tank to accomplish that.

Also picked up 5 more Cherry Barbs in the hope of breeding them. Brings my total to 3 males and 5 females (thought I had one male, turns out I already had two).

So if you need a tank ranging from 10g to 55g that's not a bowfront, head on over to your local Petco for some cheap ones. Sale ends at the end of the week.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I want a 40 gallon breeder but didn't see any on the floor. 

I'm tempted in getting a 38 gallon for $38 bucks...36x12x20 inches.

-John N.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

I bought a 20L and 29 yesterday, one or both will probably be used in my classroom. Best part is that for almost the last year, I've had a $50 gift card for Petco, so these two tanks cost me $5.17!!!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

John N. said:


> I want a 40 gallon breeder but didn't see any on the floor.
> 
> -John N.


Not sure why they didn't have them out on the floor with the rest of the tanks. They had the 20L stacked four/five high all over the place.

That's a good deal nailalc!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey Burks what are the dimensions of the 40 gallon breeder? I'm still hunting..

Thanks,

-John N.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

40 breeder is 36"x18"x16"


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks Aaron for the information! Hey everyone! Went to Petco and waited for the pallet of tanks to come in! AND there they were 2 40 gal breeders! After thinking about it...I just grabbed myself one. Thanks for the tip Burk! Didn't want to get too greedy now you know?  

-John N.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Good to hear John! Hope you enjoy it. I would have bought another one but didn't have any room to store a 2nd tank. Since it's a semi-annual sale, I'll get another one the next time it comes around. 

Is your 'Colossus' Shrimp Farm project going to get an upgrade?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I think I bought the tank without thinking if I had room to put it anywhere! 

Ah, the colossus shrimp farm will have to remain only colossus. They barely can afford the rent, how can we expect them to pay for a colossus mansion. 

To tell you the truth, I have no idea what this tank might hold..but it'll all come together as I look through some aquascapes. 

-John N.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

John N. said:


> it'll all come together as I look through some aquascapes.
> 
> -John N.


That's what I've been doing today. Checking out various tank journals and seeing what I like and don't like. The Dutch style is really peaking my interest. Not sure how it would work with shrimp though. Maybe I'll just start it out as a planted fish tank and move into shrimp later on. Really want to try my hands at some _real_ stem plants once I get pressurized CO2.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

i passed by petco today. they had a beautiful 29 gallon calling my name, but unfortunately i had to pass it up. i'm about to purchase a t5 fixture with my next paycheck and for right now, i'm trying to stay committed to one project at a time.

a 29 gallon shrimp tank would've been nice though. :razz:


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Petco has good deals sometimes. I got my 75G for $90 even though the price was $152.

Matt


----------

